# Dog Gate



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

We've been using a baby gate for about a year as a way to keep our lab in the kitchen when we're gone.

First pic is the baby gate - I hate the thing.

Other pics are a built-in gate I'm building to look like wainscoting when it's folded up. Needs some paint.

No more stepping over that baby gate!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

good deal on solving your problem...

.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

One heck of a good idea and a beautiful job too!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is AWESOME! I hate stepping over your baby gate too!

Looks 100% better!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Great idea! Think I'm gonna steal that one...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW!! nice !:brew2:


----------



## 1duckdown (Jan 25, 2011)

Really cool idea wish I would thought of it years back!


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Excellent solution to a common problem!


----------

